# eheim tube splitter



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I need an eheim tube splitter .. has anyone came across something like that?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

okoolo said:


> I need an eheim tube splitter .. has anyone came across something like that?


If you mean a 1/2" or 3/4" barbed tee, then have a look at MOPS.ca:

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/12quot-pvc-tee-barb-barb-barb-p-2779.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/34quot-pvc-tee-barb-barb-barb-p-2781.html

Or possibly BA's (though seriously... $$OUCH$$!):
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...#b~~nc3664-def-CAD-18010##0##6&query=plumbing


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> If you mean a 1/2" or 3/4" barbed tee, then have a look at MOPS.ca:
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/12quot-pvc-tee-barb-barb-barb-p-2779.html
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/34quot-pvc-tee-barb-barb-barb-p-2781.html
> ...


I picked up 2 of these at Home Hardware but they cost me $1.69 each


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should be able to find these in the irrigation aisle of HD. Just take a piece of Eheim tubing to verify that it fits


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I got my from HD as well and used it to T-off for my Eheim surface skimmer on my 2217


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

